# Placer County Morels



## shepexc (Apr 15, 2013)

With this last week rains ~ the morels are starting to show. A friend dropped off a couple that are 4 in across. Haven't seen them that large in years....Happy Hunting!


----------



## runner (May 21, 2015)

Where did you find them? I was planning on going up this weekend.


----------



## shepexc (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry Runner, he wouldn't tell me. I know Duncan Peak area has been getting a lot of rain and old morels have been seen up in that area....Deadwood is where we gathered in the past. If I hear anything I will let you know the location.


----------

